# ZSK - to buy or not to buy?



## l AliAs l (Jan 19, 2018)

One of the machines I came across is ZSK lots of people say it’s right up there with barudan and tajima. As far as I can find (google search) there aren’t any techs in Arizona and paying someone’s flight and room and board seems expensive..... should this be a turn off?
All opinions welcome
Thanks


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

i'd say ZSK and Barudan are the best. there may not be a ZSK-specific tech, but a lot of techs can work on different kinds of machines


----------



## Bryce77 (Oct 10, 2016)

Barudan runs hats so smoothly machine is build like a tank. Zsk as far as I know lacks on technician. Zsk seems to me to have a love/hate between owners. We know someone that end up selling their new 6 head raser and bought another 6 head barudan. We had tajima for quite sometime and bought our 6 head barudan. so far is been outstanding. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## bte2000 (Jun 20, 2014)

I actually like ZSK.. Built very well.. Yes techs are limited but not too much trouble so far.. about 5years now.. I run it about average of 7-10 hours a day


----------



## Uncle Chenzo (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a 20 year old ZSK, runs like a train. I carry out the standard servicing as the manual says, most embroidery techs will cover these machines. When i can, i will be adding more ZSK's. Built like a train, runs like a train.


----------



## pccembroidery (Feb 14, 2021)

l AliAs l said:


> One of the machines I came across is ZSK lots of people say it’s right up there with barudan and tajima. As far as I can find (google search) there aren’t any techs in Arizona and paying someone’s flight and room and board seems expensive..... should this be a turn off?
> All opinions welcome
> Thanks


Hello just wanted to introduce myself If you need help with a ZSK I would love to help I’m in Southern California


----------



## James99 (Oct 3, 2021)

bte2000 said:


> I actually like ZSK.. Built very well.. Yes techs are limited but not too much trouble so far.. about 5years now.. I run it about average of 7-10 hours a day


Have you had a fault code that reads "frame limitation"? I can move it side to side and back, but not forwards. I'm new to this and have looked through everything to find a solution but no luck. Thanks for any information you have.


----------

